# Where to go?



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Tahoe*, *Whistler/Blackcomb* (largest and steepest vertical in north america), *Jackson Hole* (heard it was very nice, with a lot to do, but not as much as breckenridge), *Big Sky* (heard it was awesome too), *Mt. Hood* (talk to snowolf), *Utah* (heard snowbird and alta were a lot of fun from my friend).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mt. Rainer doesn't have lift access there buddy.


----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

did not know that lol..i havent been to the pacific northwest, only san fran-my bad


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Alta? Umm, they have a snowboard ban.


----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

well damn, I'm 0-2 now haha my friend that went there is a skier. My bad...AGAIN!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

I took a trip out to Jackson Hole last year, my first time at a big mountain, let alone out west, it was absolutly amazing, a little pricey but no doubt worth every penny. I went out there as a very weak intermediate rider, took one lesson on my birthday, and it improved my skill 10 fold. Undoubtedly best trip i ever took. Now were planning a trip to whistler which i also heard fantastic things about, but i also heard whistlers weather can be touchy. hope that helps you decide.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Alta? Umm, they have a snowboard ban.


those fascist pigs still havent given in yet?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

rugbyrider said:


> those fascist pigs still havent given in yet?


Nope.

By spending money at Snowbird (or the Salt Lake Super Pass) you support Alta in continuing this. 

Alta was going to fold then they came up with the Alta/Bird pass. It saved their bacon as they were not making enough money on Alta alone and were ready to allow snowboarding or else it was close the lifts. Now with that pass and the money from the Salt Lake Super Pass they can continue to do this indefinitely. 

Before you say snowboarders don't buy the Alta/Bird pass only Snowbird, keep in mind boarders effect the bottom line. The Alta/Bird pass is just icing for Snowbird. If boarders quit going to Snowbird en mass and they knew why, it would be incentive for them to quit that deal next time it comes up for renewal. Same thing with the Super Pass. I just don't see that happening is all. So Alta for the time being will remain skiing only.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

lets start a revolution... like an all snowboard mountain, and little pussy skiiers can go F them selves in their A


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

While I think it would be funny to have a world class snowboarding only mountain. Skiers would bitch up a storm like never seen before. Overall the skiing gaper provides way too much entertainment for me to want them banned. Alta is forest service land and should be open to all non motorized downhill sliders which have a proven track record of control and compatibility, which snowboarding does. They allow snowbladers and tele skiers, decidedly not alpine skiing but not snowboarding. Ghey.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Snowboarding only Mount Revo - I'm down. 

However I will too miss the skiers on occasion... their little skiis cutting under and inbetween the powder leaves more intact for us, hydroplaning over it and pushing it down more. And their spills! A snowboarder eating it can be fun to witness fo sho but - nothing like watching a yard sale take place. Skies and poles flying in the air, mass carnage. Would it really be the same? Who would crash into me when I'm carving? It takes all the danger out of the sport. 

We must remember that we evolved FROM skiers, and therefore they deserve to be fed and treated somewhat decently - just like a caged monkey.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Well I definitely know where I'm not going- haha! Unless everyone wants to get a big group together to hike up Alta and ride on their mountain!!! They may not sell us a lift ticket, but if its national forest, I don't think they stop boarders from using the slopes. Who's down?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

hell yeah i am... if i lived on that side of the country hahaha


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Have splitboard, will travel.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

at the risk of sounding retarded, i need this question answered. What the hell is a split board and how does it work? I know it comes apart but i cant picture it


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's a snowboard that can be split into skis. Which can then have climbing skins attached to them for upward travel. Once you are at the top of your run, rip the skins, put it back into snowboard mode and rip it up. Lather, rinse, repeat...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

mmmm that sounds good, ill have that


----------

